# The Power Station of Art, July 2014



## Dugie (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello all, I know this one has been done many times so i hope you see something new from the photos.

*Brief History of the Power Station*
The power station (also known as Padiham ‘B’) was built by the Lancashire Electric Power Company in the 1950’s as a sister for the power station at Padiham (Padiham ‘A’). Situated on the Burnley coalfield meant that the power station had a ready supply of local coal, and until 1968 was served by a half mile railway line to local Colliery.

The Power Station had a fairly short life, closure coming in 1984. The cooling towers were brought down in 1988 and the main buildings were demolished in 1990, apart from this one building.

*The derelict building also made the news, here is a quote from the article.*
'URBAN explorers armed with spray paint cans have transformed the former Power Station into a graffiti paradise. Some of their work has been described by experts as ‘strong’ and ‘creative’, reclaiming a derelict building for art and the community.'

*My Visit*
On the weekend of the visit my partner was away so my daughter was left to look after me, so, she chose a nice safe explore for us  .....

Ok ok i will start again...

As this site is very safe compared to most places we have been, myself and my friend decided it would be safe to take the kids with us. I am glad we did as they really enjoyed themselves looking around at all the graffiti.

Even though the site is small we still managed to spend 3 hours here. So many opportunities for pictures with all the amazing colours left on show by the graffiti artists.

I was rather surprised how much I enjoyed the time we spent here even with the lack of features.

Finally I would like to say thanks to the person who recommended this site to me as a safe explore when you have children. Thanks mate, you know who you are 

Ok time for some pics....

*Outside the Power Station*



*Group Photo Inside*



*Main Room on the ground floor*



*Some of the amazing Graffiti*









*A few shots taken during the day for Giggles*

_No fluids were released in creating this photo!_



_We found an empty spray can on the floor and decided why not!_



*The four kids having fun!*



I will now finish up with my favourite shot of the day. My daughter loved this graffiti and asked for a photo in front of it.




*More Images Available on Flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos of the Power Station on my Flickr page which can be found here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645956324051/

*Final thoughts*
Although a small site I enjoyed every minute we spent here. We did see a couple more explorers on the day as well, one talked to us for a short time and the other two that appeared a little later on disappeared into thin air!

So, overall a great day with the kids who loved it just as much as the big kids!

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2014)

Great photos.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 28, 2014)

Love the last photo. If ever I'm up that way I will definitely pay a visit! Thanks for letting us know it's safe for kids as well.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 28, 2014)

What a great set of pics!
I enjoyed that, thanks!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 28, 2014)

Loved this thanks..lovely bright colourful photos.


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 28, 2014)

Absolutely wicked bud, nicely lighted great shots... I think this has just found it's way on to my to do list.... ;-)


----------



## Dugie (Jul 28, 2014)

krela said:


> Great photos.



Thank you.



Jodee1kenobi said:


> Love the last photo. If ever I'm up that way I will definitely pay a visit! Thanks for letting us know it's safe for kids as well.



Your welcome, the whole site is solid concrete floors so it is very safe. Just the odd area with drop off that you need to keep an eye for that's all.



Stealthstar79 said:


> What a great set of pics!
> I enjoyed that, thanks!



Thanks Stealth.



Mikeymutt said:


> Loved this thanks..lovely bright colourful photos.





Zedstar said:


> Absolutely wicked bud, nicely lighted great shots... I think this has just found it's way on to my to do list.... ;-)



Well worth it mate really is.

Dugie


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2014)

stunning photos my friend! really nicely done a real pleasure!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 28, 2014)

Some quality shots there mate. You made great use of the light too. Seems you all had a great day out, and some amusing moments. Nice one. Enjoyed that


----------



## Mr beady (Jul 28, 2014)

Huncoat has never looked so colourful


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 28, 2014)

great location but pics are better


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice one! I'll def have to bring the sunglasses when I visit  
Cracking photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Superb photos of some very colourful graffiti.Thanks.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 28, 2014)

All I can say is "Stunning"


----------



## Dugie (Jul 28, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> stunning photos my friend! really nicely done a real pleasure!



Thanks mate really appreciate it.



Silent Hill said:


> Some quality shots there mate. You made great use of the light too. Seems you all had a great day out, and some amusing moments. Nice one. Enjoyed that



The light was a massive help, the spots it created through the skylights was awesome! A fun day was had by all 



Mr beady said:


> Huncoat has never looked so colourful


----------



## Dugie (Jul 28, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> great location but pics are better



Thanks 



UrbanX said:


> Nice one! I'll def have to bring the sunglasses when I visit
> Cracking photos!



Haha 



flyboys90 said:


> Superb photos of some very colourful graffiti.Thanks.



Cheers mate, appreciated.



cunningplan said:


> All I can say is "Stunning"



Cheers Cunningplan, and thank you all for the kind words.

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

I do like your style of processing your photos. Nice set there. Thanks


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 29, 2014)

The most heart-warming post and the most cheering pictures I have seen to date. A million thanks from an old man. Jim.


----------



## Dugie (Jul 29, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I do like your style of processing your photos. Nice set there. Thanks



Thanks DJ glad you like them mate. This has to be the most colourful set that I have every done. Most of the time my images are very dark and moody 



jmcjnr said:


> The most heart-warming post and the most cheering pictures I have seen to date. A million thanks from an old man. Jim.



Thanks Jim I know what you mean, when I look back at them I smile knowing we all had fun including the kids. It was great to be able to get them involved for once.

Dugie


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice effort fella, can't beat a non threatening explore..


----------



## Dugie (Jul 30, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Nice effort fella, can't beat a non threatening explore..



Cheers buddy, was a relaxing one that's for sure, even with the kids in tow 

Dugie


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Dugie (Jul 30, 2014)

Potter said:


> Very nice.



Thanks buddy


----------



## djrich (Aug 9, 2014)

Some nice pieces in there.


----------



## Dugie (Aug 10, 2014)

djrich said:


> Some nice pieces in there.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 10, 2014)

Great shots, I especially like the third one


----------



## Dugie (Aug 10, 2014)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great shots, I especially like the third one



Cheers Sshhhh...glad you liked them 

Dugie


----------

